# Risikoanalyse und -bewertung nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie 2014/35/EU



## Michel1001 (16 Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Anhang III der neuen Niederspannungsrichtlinie 2014/35/EU fordert eine Risikoanalyse und -bewertung.

Nun muss diese RL noch nicht angewendet werden, es ist aber auch nicht mehr so lange hin, bis das kommt (April 2016). Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, in welcher Form so etwas erstellt werden muss?

Ich habe bei meiner Recherche auch noch keine Norm gefunden, die das Verfahren beschreibt. Vielleicht würde man erst mal aus ISO 12100, Tabelle B1 den Abschnitt 2 als Grundlage nehmen.

Danke im Voraus,
Michael


----------



## Safety (16 Februar 2015)

Für den Maschinenbau ist es mit den  Grundsätzen der MRL und der 12100 abgedeckt, warum was Eigenes machen. Die MRL schreibt das ja mit Anhang I 1.5.1.
Kommt auf die Gefährdung an, aber vieles wird durch die DIN EN 60204-1 und dem Normativen Verweisen darin abgedeckt. Wird sich zumindest für den Maschinenbau nichts ändern, wir machen da schon immer eine RB.
Für reine NRL Anwendungen sehe ich aber auch die Grundsätze und Risikoeinschätzungsverfahren als anwendbar.


----------



## Michel1001 (17 Februar 2015)

Hallo Safety,
danke für deine Anmerkungen.

Stimmt genau, die Ziele der NRL sind in Anhang I 1.5.1. MRL enthalten.

Im vorliegenden Fall habe ich tatsächlich eine reine NRL-Anwendung. Ich werde also erstmal meine "Standard-RB" nach ISO 12100 nehmen und alles rauslöschen, was nicht die NRL betrifft. In Sachen 13849-1 muss ich da nochmal genauer hinsehen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## jora (17 Februar 2015)

Michel1001 schrieb:


> In Sachen 13849-1 muss ich da nochmal genauer hinsehen.



Ich würde mir gerade im Bereich der NSPRL eher die EN 60204-1 (soweit zutreffend, wenn nicht die passende Alternative) anschauen. Hier wird z.B. der Schutz gegen direkte Berührung betrachtet.
Die EN ISO 13849-1 beschreibt zwar viel vom Schutzsystem selbst, aber zu den elektrischen Gefahren sagt die meines Wissens nichts.


Gruß
Alex


----------



## Michel1001 (17 Februar 2015)

Hallo Alex,
danke für deine Anmerkung.

Klar, die EN 60204-1 und EN 61439 sind natürlich die Grundnormen, die hier angezogen werden müssen. Der Schaltschrank hat aber eine Sicherheitsteuerung, wobei ich mir es aber noch überlegen muss, die Konformität für eine "offene" Sicherheitsfunktion zu erklären.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## jora (17 Februar 2015)

Michel1001 schrieb:


> Klar, die EN 60204-1 und EN 61439 sind natürlich die Grundnormen, die hier angezogen werden müssen. Der Schaltschrank hat aber eine Sicherheitsteuerung, wobei ich mir es aber noch überlegen muss, die Konformität für eine "offene" Sicherheitsfunktion zu erklären.



So würde für die mich Frage nun aufkommen, wieso das kein Produkt nach Maschinenrichtline ist. Bist du dir sicher, das du dann kein Sicherheitsbauteil herstellst?


----------



## Safety (17 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
jora hat vollkommen recht wenn Ihr nicht als verlängerte Werkbank tätig seid ist das bzw. kann es ein Sicherheitsbauteil nach MRL sein und damit habt Ihr die MRL zu erfüllen.
Nur die aller wenigsten Steuerungsbauer kennen und wissen diesen Sachverhalt.


----------



## Michel1001 (17 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
wir sind tatsächlich als verlängerte Werkbank tätig. Die Sicherheitssteuerung ist mit CE (Pilz Pnoz Multi). Ich muss jetzt nochmal die SRP/CS prüfen (ich sprach ja schon von offenen Ketten). Mit der Gesamtanlage haben wir allerdings nichts zu tun, es geht nur um den Schaltschrank.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## jora (18 Februar 2015)

Michel1001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir sind tatsächlich als verlängerte Werkbank tätig. Die Sicherheitssteuerung ist mit CE (Pilz Pnoz Multi). Ich muss jetzt nochmal die SRP/CS prüfen (ich sprach ja schon von offenen Ketten). Mit der Gesamtanlage haben wir allerdings nichts zu tun, es geht nur um den Schaltschrank.
> 
> Grüße,
> Michael



Trotzdem wäre ich vorsichtig mit pauschalen Aussagen.
Wer entwickelt das Programm der sicheren Steuerung? Wer hat euch gesagt wie ihr den Schaltschrank ausführen sollt? Oder gab es nur eine Funktionsbeschreibung und den Rest habt ihr entwickelt?
Bei Pilz musst du wahrscheinlich nicht aufpassen, doch habe ich bei anderen Sicherheitskleinsteuerungen zwar schon ein CE drauf gefunden, doch das Bauteil wurde dann nicht mit der MRL als konform erklärt. Also immer aufpassen, da CE nicht gleich CE ist und bei Sicherheitsbauteilen der Formalismus besonders wichtig ist ruhig einmal öfters schauen ;-)


----------



## Andreas Koenig (18 Februar 2015)

Hallo, was ich für wichtig hielte, ist die genaue vertragliche Vereinbarung der wechselseitigen Verantwortlichkeiten (im Auftrag/Angebot oder bei längerer Zusammenarbeit einer Rahmenvereinbarung). Die Aufgaben des Lieferanten hängen im Wesentlichen vom Auftragsumfang ab. Wenn ich z.B. jemand beauftrage, einen Schaltschrank nach meiner Konstruktion zu bauen, kann ich vom Lieferanten nur verlangen, dass er meine Spezifikation umsetzt und dies zertifiziert, sowie ihm im Rahmen seiner Fachkunde festgestellte Probleme mir mitzuteilen.  Wenn ich ihn beauftrage, die komplette Elektrohardware zu projektieren und dann den Schrank danach zu bauen, muss ich dem Lieferanten wohl eine Spezifikation der gewünschten Sicherheitsfunktionen zur Verfügung stellen, die ich haben will. Der Lieferant sollte dann betätigen, dass er diese Spezifikation in der Hardware erfüllt hat und dass er mir technisch erforderliche Abweichungen zur Entscheidung vorlegt. Wenn der Lieferant auch noch die Programmierung und Inbetriebnahme macht, muss man nachdenken wer die Verifizierung/Validierung macht.... Ein Schaltschrank, der  Sicherheitsbauteile enthält ist in den allerseltensten Fällen ein gesondert in Verkehr gebrachtes Sicherheitsbauteil. Die Hauptfunktion ist eine andere, eine Sicherheitsfunktion ist ohne umfangreiche weitere Integrationsarbeiten nicht gegeben. Dass die eingebauten Sicherheitskomponenten ein CE haben sollte sich selbst verstehen... Andreas


----------



## E-Michl (12 Mai 2016)

Hi Leute.
Ich bin gerade dabei mich in die Geschichte ein zuarbeiten und habe ein paar Fragen:

1. Muss in der Risikobeurteilung für das elektrische Betriebsmittel (Maschinen-Schaltschrank) wie bei der MRL alle Lebensphasen Transport bis zu Verschrottung berücksichtigen?
2. Muss eine Betriebsanleitung/Wartungsplan erstellt und mitgegeben werden?

Interessehalber:
Muss dann ein normaler Elektroinstallateur der ein Haus installiert und einen Zähler- bzw. Verteilerkasten montiert, der dann auch das ganze Konformitätsverfahren machen, der baut ja dann auch ein elektrisches Betriebsmittel nach NRL und ist der Hersteller?


----------



## stevenn (13 Mai 2016)

zu 1. und 2. würde ich ganz klar *ja* sagen. kann ja auch sein, das der Wartungsplan nicht lange ist.
zur Interessensfrage würde ich nein sagen, der Zähler- oder Verteilerkastenhersteller muss das Konformitätsverfahren machen. Nicht der Installateur.


----------

